# Making cannabutter stronger



## lvjay702 (Mar 13, 2008)

I made a lb. of cannabutter with an oz. of ak-47 nugs and its really potent but i was wondering if i melted down the few cups worth of cannabutter that i have left from the lb. in a double boiler and added an 8th of my shiva jack nugs to it if that would increase the potency any or is there a max amount of thc the butter can absorb or something crazy like that? just dont wanna waste so good nugs, ya know! any thoughts???


----------



## lvjay702 (Mar 14, 2008)

well the correct answer to the question is hell yeah it makes it stronger!! im totally faded off a brownie and a vap. rip. Oh yeah, thanks for all the replies peeps!


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah, i was gunna say, I do that with my oil all the time... I dont waste nugs on oil or butter, just the small amount of fan leaf and stems from smoked buds go into it, so I am constantly making my oil more potent.


----------



## lvjay702 (Mar 14, 2008)

do you think it looses any thc(oil or butter) when its re-heated to add some more stems, leaves, ect.? all i know is i ate this brownie about 45 min. ago and i just keep getting higher and higher! my whole body is tingly and i feel like i took a muscle relaxer! i love eatin some ganj!


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep my crockpot on low when I do it. I think the lower heat prolly wouldn't fuck it up. but even if you lose a little, your prolly gaining more than you lose. I've eaten a brownie like that before, I had to stop drinkin at the bar cause i was way too fucked up. it was great...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 14, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> do you think it looses any thc(oil or butter) when its re-heated to add some more stems, leaves, ect.? all i know is i ate this brownie about 45 min. ago and i just keep getting higher and higher! my whole body is tingly and i feel like i took a muscle relaxer! i love eatin some ganj!


Jay have u already made this butter u dont want to be making your clean butter polluted will left over buds if you,v already did all the hard work, Theres no amount to what you can add thc/ butter u can add as strong or as much as u like .......

I dont know what a double boiler is but im sure it would add more thc 2 your butter in a small pot on a low setting you will just have to strain it all again 

Why not just make some more all plants taste diffrent i love sativa to eat but is never as pontent or if u want your butter with the extra kick like u plan it will be stronger you,ll just have 2 repeat the prosess again


----------



## lvjay702 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i just heated it up again, added an 8th to about a cup of butter, strained it again and threw it in the mix and it definately is more potent than it was before. a double boiler is just a pan that sits on top of another pan with boiling water in it. the steam rises up to the top pan with the butter in it so it melts it without burning it or degrading the thc content. or a crock pot will do the same on a low setting.
i have never made any baked goods with a sativa strain, whats that like?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 15, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> yeah i just heated it up again, added an 8th to about a cup of butter, strained it again and threw it in the mix and it definately is more potent than it was before. a double boiler is just a pan that sits on top of another pan with boiling water in it. the steam rises up to the top pan with the butter in it so it melts it without burning it or degrading the thc content. or a crock pot will do the same on a low setting.
> i have never made any baked goods with a sativa strain, whats that like?


Sounds good man ,Cannabis can stand some intence heat before the tricones pop it really takes a naked flame 2 burst them so if the heatings not crazy hot it will not effect thc 

Sativa butter is just more plesant to eat than a heavy indcia but you know by the taste that the indcia will k.o you when it diegests 

I hope u havent made this to strong man even the heaviest of smokers can have an uncomfortable buzz from eating really pontent cannabutter 

let me know how it goes mann


----------



## overfiend (Mar 15, 2008)

i tried this last week i remelted my butter and simmered in new sugar leaves and made brownies. i ate 2 because i usualy dont get high on 1.and the next thing you know i'm freaking out i think i made them too strong.
i think that was the first time i really got off eating cannabis


----------

